# Refined Detail - 'Deep Sea Blue' Audi TT-S Convertible



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:

Still yet to find time to work through the backlog I'm afraid, but I will one day!!

This Audi TT-S convertible was quoted back in May and the earliest I could accommodate it at the time was late September. So, here we go, this was completed a couple of weeks ago at my unit in Billingshurst...

A new purchase for my client, he was unhappy with the overall hazy appearance of the paintwork in sunlight and asked me to see what I could do with it. Keeping to a budget it was agreed an Enhancement Detail would be the way forward to increase the gloss & clarity of the paintwork by knocking out as many of the hologrammes / buffer trails, swirl marks & marring possible with a single stage polish. The convertible roof was also to cleaned & reproofed.

Upon arrival:

















Engine bay was first up, Bilt Hamber Surfex for the initial cleaning process, then dressed with Autosmart Finish and buffed later in the detail (it seems I forgot to take an 'after' shot of the engine bay too!  )



Next up the convertible roof. Deep cleaned with a few hits of G-Techniq W2:



Tyres & arches with Surfex, then wheels initially with Iron X:



followed by Smart Wheels & various brushes. These had received a very poor refurb in the past so were far from perfect as much of the dirt had been lacquered over.

Front end pre-soaked with Instafinish Bug remover and rinsed, then the car foamed with Auto Finesse Avalanche (this was just before I rinsed it back off hence the lack of foam on the car!)



Washed via the 2 bucket method & Car Chem Luxury Shampoo, rinsed and a 3 stage de-contamination process - Tardis, Iron X & a clay bar treatment. Re-rinsed & brought into the unit to be dried & blow dried. At this point it became clear that despite the fact I had quoted the car whilst clean in direct sunlight, good old filler based polishes had been masking the true appearance of the paintwork! :doublesho

Immediately I knew I wouldn't be happy with the results of a single stage machine polish, so it was time to knuckle down with the Rupes Bigfoot for a 2 stage machine polish (Quartz Gloss on Green pad & Keramik Gloss on White pad) which yielded some pleasing results. Time for less words & more photos...































































and a short video compilation I shot largely for the clients benefit more than anything:






Machine polishing complete the bodywork was masked up and 2 coats of G-Techniq i1 were applied (1 at the end of day 1 and the 2nd at the start of day 2) and force dried till touch dry:



A layer of Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze was then applied to deepen the finish even further and to prepare the paint ready for 2 layers of Swissvax Shield Carnauba Wax.

A final wipe down with Auto Finesse Finale and the paintwork was complete. Finishing touches such as sealing the wheels with G-Techniq C1.5 Silo Seal, Glass with G-Techniq G4 / G1, plastics with Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator & polishing exhausts with Auto Finesse Mercury were completed and it was time to grab some finished photos...























And there we have it, one Audi TT-S convertible now looking a whole lot healthier!

A few words from the client:

"I was looking for improving the paintwork finish on a recently purchased second-hand car and did some internet research. Thankfully I came across Refined Detail. It was a pleasure from start to finish to meet Richard who is a gentleman that will exceed your expectations. He certainly did mine. The car now looks awesome. I can whole-heartedly recommend Refined Detail."

As ever, don't forget you can follow me on Facebook, Instagram & Twitter for daily updates & plenty more photos!

Thanks for looking,
Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. And great write up.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

How nice is that now, the finish is superb. Great stuff:thumb:


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

Great work there. Deep Sea Blue is a fantastic colour. So nice in the flesh.


----------



## psaiko (May 8, 2009)

Great work!

What did you polish with makita and scholl?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cracking work, looks as good as new if not better :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you everybody, much appreciated! :thumb:



-:[KM]:- said:


> Great work there. Deep Sea Blue is a fantastic colour. So nice in the flesh.


Thank you! Re. the colour - certainly is - shame the finished shots were taken on an overcast day as the few odd glimmers of sun I did get during the 2 days I was working on it really made the metallic flake pop :argie:



psaiko said:


> Great work!
> 
> What did you polish with makita and scholl?


Thank you. It does actually say in the write up


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

looking very nice indeed


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Great results, can see why the client was happy.

That's a great colour too, definitely suits the TT


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice colour of blue and nice flake pop. Great work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

The client says it all really. Cracking work throwing in a extra stage as well. Made all the difference as the paint work looks so much better for it.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks chaps! :thumb:


----------

